# Hindi/Urdu: Affair, Matter



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

I am wondering if 'maajraa(माजरा)' will be the correct word in the following context.

us mulk kii maajron mein diigar mulk ne daakhil diyaa ke baa'is aajkal vaahaan ahem nahiin hai. Other countries' intervention in that country's affairs is the reason why there is no peace these days.

Does it sound good?

Thanks!


----------



## tonyspeed

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering if 'maajraa(माजरा)' will be the correct word in the following context.



In Hindi I believe you would use_ maamlaa_, but the above sentence seems to be Urdu, so I will wait for others to comment.


----------



## Faylasoof

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering if 'maajraa(माजरा)' will be the correct word in the following context.
> 
> us mulk kii maajron mein diigar mulk ne daakhil diyaa ke baa'is aajkal vaahaan ahem nahiin hai. Other countries' intervention in that country's affairs is the reason why there is no peace these days.
> 
> Does it sound good?
> 
> Thanks!


 I'm afraid not! It should be like this:

_us mulk ke mu3aamalaat meN diigar mulkoN / mumaalik ne daxl diyaa, is ke baa3ith / is vajh (vajah) se / is ke sabab aajkal vahaaN amn nahiiN hai

_The word is _maaj*a*raa_ but I wouldn't use it here. I_t wouldn't be used in Urdu either in this context. _Instead use _mu3aamalaat_, the plural of _mu3aamalah.
_
P *ماجرا** mājarā*, vulg. _mājrā_ (A. _mā_, 'what' + جري _jarā_, 'happened'), s.m. An accident, event, incident, occurrence, adventure; thing past:—state, condition..

We use _mu3aamalah / mu3aamalaat _(often pronounced _maamlaa_, as tonyspeed SaaHIb has mentioned). Here is what it means:

P *معامله mǒʻāmala,* vulg. _mǒʻāmla_, _māmla_ (for A. معاملة _mǒʻāmalat_, inf. n. of عامل 'to transact business with; to deal with in buying and selling,' iii of عمل 'to work,' &c.), s.m. Transacting business (with), dealing (with), trading, or bargaining (with);—dealing, transaction, negotiation, business, commerce, traffic; bargain; contract; correspondence;—sexual intercourse;—proceeding, procedure; behaviour;—*affair, matter*, concern; particular;—, &c.; thorough comprehension of an affair, or business, or suit:—_mǒʻāmala-ě-sangīn_, s.m. A serious business, a grave matter.............—_ʻindaʼl-mǒʻāmala_, adv. At the time of the transaction:—_binā-ě-mǒʻāmala_, s.f. Ground or cause of action:—_ḵẖẉush-mǒʻāmala_, adj. & s.m.=_mǒʻāmala-kā saććā_, q.v.

The other word you got wrong is amn = peace (often mispronounced as aman!) 

A امن _amn_, vulg. _aman_, s.m. Security, safety; tranquillity, peace:—_amn-amān_, _amn o amān_, s.m. Security and tranquillity;—adv. In safety and peace:—_aman-ćain_, s.m. _aman-amān_:—_aman-meṅ rakhnā..

Another word for affair / matter is 'amr'but that too is not applicable here._


----------



## tonyspeed

Faylasoof said:


> P *ماجرا** mājarā*, vulg. _mājrā_ (A. _mā_, 'what' + جري _jarā_, 'happened'), s.m. An accident, event, incident, occurrence, adventure; thing past:—state, condition..



Would vaaqayaa be a synonym for this?


----------



## Faylasoof

tonyspeed said:


> Originally Posted by *Faylasoof*
> 
> P *ماجرا** mājarā*, vulg. _mājrā_ (A. _mā_, 'what' + جري _jarā_, 'happened'), s.m. An _*accident, event, incident, occurrence*_, adventure; thing past:—state, condition..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would vaaqayaa be a synonym for this?
Click to expand...

 I guess you mean the plural of _waaqě3ah? _We always use _waaqě3aat_ but again we wouldn't use these here!

P واقعه _wāqěʻa_ (for A. واقعة _wāqěʻat_, fem. of _wāqěʻ_), adj.=_wāqě_, q.v.;—s.m._* Event, occurrence, incident*_;—news, intelligence;—_*accident; *_misfortune; a grieyous calamity;—battle, encounter, conflict;—casualty; death;—a dream, vision:—_wāqěʻa-dīda_, s.m. One who has seen events; a man of experience;—a veteran warrior:—_wāqěʻa honā_ (-_kā_), Death (of a person) to occur; to die:—_wāqěʻa-navīs_, s.m. A news-writer, an intelligencer.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Faylasoof said:


> I'm afraid not! It should be like this:
> 
> _us mulk ke mu3aamalaat meN diigar mulkoN / mumaalik ne daxl diyaa, is ke baa3ith / is vajh (vajah) se / is ke sabab aajkal vahaaN amn nahiiN hai
> 
> _The word is _maaj*a*raa_ but I wouldn't use it here. I_t wouldn't be used in Urdu either in this context. _Instead use _mu3aamalaat_, the plural of _mu3aamalah.
> _
> P *ماجرا** mājarā*, vulg. _mājrā_ (A. _mā_, 'what' + جري _jarā_, 'happened'), s.m. An accident, event, incident, occurrence, adventure; thing past:—state, condition..
> 
> We use _mu3aamalah / mu3aamalaat _(often pronounced _maamlaa_, as tonyspeed SaaHIb has mentioned). Here is what it means:
> 
> P *معامله mǒʻāmala,* vulg. _mǒʻāmla_, _māmla_ (for A. معاملة _mǒʻāmalat_, inf. n. of عامل 'to transact business with; to deal with in buying and selling,' iii of عمل 'to work,' &c.), s.m. Transacting business (with), dealing (with), trading, or bargaining (with);—dealing, transaction, negotiation, business, commerce, traffic; bargain; contract; correspondence;—sexual intercourse;—proceeding, procedure; behaviour;—*affair, matter*, concern; particular;—, &c.; thorough comprehension of an affair, or business, or suit:—_mǒʻāmala-ě-sangīn_, s.m. A serious business, a grave matter.............—_ʻindaʼl-mǒʻāmala_, adv. At the time of the transaction:—_binā-ě-mǒʻāmala_, s.f. Ground or cause of action:—_ḵẖẉush-mǒʻāmala_, adj. & s.m.=_mǒʻāmala-kā saććā_, q.v.
> 
> The other word you got wrong is amn = peace (often mispronounced as aman!)
> 
> A امن _amn_, vulg. _aman_, s.m. Security, safety; tranquillity, peace:—_amn-amān_, _amn o amān_, s.m. Security and tranquillity;—adv. In safety and peace:—_aman-ćain_, s.m. _aman-amān_:—_aman-meṅ rakhnā..
> 
> Another word for affair / matter is 'amr'but that too is not applicable here._



Thanks for the reply  Yes, it should have been 'amen(or rather amn as you pointed out)', mistyped it in my haste... Anyway, how does one write *mǒʻāmala *in Hindi?


----------



## JaiHind

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering if 'maajraa(माजरा)' will be the correct word in the following context.
> 
> us mulk kii maajron mein diigar mulk ne daakhil diyaa ke baa'is aajkal vaahaan ahem nahiin hai. Other countries' intervention in that country's affairs is the reason why there is no peace these days.
> 
> Does it sound good?
> 
> Thanks!



I think, "maamla" would be better. It means "matters" and would fit perfectly in your quoted sentence. 

"Us mulk ke maamlon me...". 

"Maazra" gives an indication towards some existing "scandals" rather than "matters"...


----------



## JaiHind

lafz_puchnevala said:


> how does one write *mǒʻāmala *in Hindi?



It is written as मामला


----------



## Alfaaz

> I think, "maamla" would be better. It means "matters" and would fit perfectly in your quoted sentence.
> 
> "Us mulk ke maamlon me...".



What would the Hindi equivalent of mu'aamalah be?


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Alfaaz said:


> What would the Hindi equivalent of mu'aamalah be?



Like tonyspeed Saahib has pointed out, this word is used in Hindi also quite commonly.


----------



## Alfaaz

> Like tonyspeed Saahib has pointed out, this word is used in Hindi also quite commonly.



Yes, I'm aware of that, but was wondering what a "Hindi" word would be....samasya...or that would be more problem...?


----------



## Qureshpor

JaiHind said:


> I think, "maamla" would be better. It means "matters" and would fit perfectly in your quoted sentence.
> 
> "Us mulk ke maamlon me...".
> 
> "Maazra" gives an indication towards some existing "scandals" rather than "matters"...




May I enquire what "maazraa" is in Hindi. I am not sure if I have come across this word before. Can you give any examples from Hindi literature where this word refers to "some existing scandals"?

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## BP.

QURESHPOR said:


> May I enquire what "maazraa" is in Hindi. I am not sure if I have come across this word before. Can you give any examples from Hindi literature where this word refers to "some existing scandals"?
> Thanking you in advance.


I think this is a case of the typical j for z overcompensation in the word ماجرا.

People often think the j they're pronouncing is actually a z, and sometimes it isn't!


----------



## BP.

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I think this is a case of the typical j for z overcompensation in the word ماجرا.
> People often think the j they're pronouncing is actually a z, and sometimes it isn't!


In the event I'm wrong, would a Hindi speaker please fill in with their reply? Thanks.


----------



## souminwé

Some Indians just spell words that they pronounce with a "j" with a "z" when romanised. So we can't be sure really.

And yes, we do use maajra more like "What's the dealio?". Google examples:
_
Rape aur reality shows: Maajra kya hai?
Twitter, Sex aur Raamu: Aaxir maajra kya hai?_


----------



## BP.

souminwé said:


> ...
> _Rape aur reality shows: Maajra kya hai?
> Twitter, Sex aur Raamu: Aaxir maajra kya hai?_


Is that a new matla3 for the ghazal that has the line "...kureedtee hoo joo ab raak.h, maajraa kyaa hai"!


----------

